# Can anyone identify this machine?



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

I saw this on sale and couldn't find any information on it?

It looks like a Silvia with an integrated Rocky?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

its a rancilio miss lucy


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> its a rancilio miss lucy


 Thank you! I should have picked it up... it was on for £100 😳


----------

